

Ask HN: What sites do you block from your search results? - markahern

The web is filled with content farms that tailor their content purely for SEO and advertising.<p>What sites do you block from your results and why?
======
markahern
I block: w3schools.com, I think it's fairly well publicised why these guys
aren't a good resource.

about.com, I dont like getting my results from content farms, and these guys
seem to show up for almost everything.

